# Show us your Spectraply pens and other projects



## jttheclockman (Jul 22, 2016)

Being there was a huge sales pitch for the spectraply blanks I thought it would be very interesting if we had a thread that everyone can show off their pens and other projects such as birdhouses, bowls, platters, shaving brushes, mirrors or anything else that you made from any of the spectraply woods. It can be an older project if you wish to show too. 

I did not know exactly where to post this because it probably will have a little of every type project so if any of the moderators want to move it feel free. 

So lets see some of those funky looking projects with some funky looking wood. Its not your A typical material so should produce some interesting patterns and designs. 

Its not a contest, just a fun show and tell thread.


----------



## terry q (Jul 22, 2016)

I really like the solid pink for pen blanks.  I also use it for tops.  I have other colors just no pictures.  I always stabilize my spectra ply pen blanks.  I really like the looks of the pink serpentine pen.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 22, 2016)

Love the tops Terry. Nice job.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 22, 2016)

Here is a Bottle Opener I done in Onyx Black Spectraply


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 22, 2016)

terry q said:


> I really like the solid pink for pen blanks.  I also use it for tops.  I have other colors just no pictures.  I always stabilize my spectra ply pen blanks.  I really like the looks of the pink serpentine pen.


 
I don't want to hijack John's thread but could you tell us a little more about the patterns on the top closest to the bottom of the picture and the three tops right behind it.  Are those painted?  How did you get those patterns?


----------



## terry q (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't want to hijack John's thread but could you tell us a little more about the patterns on the top closest to the bottom of the picture and the three tops right behind it.  Are those painted?  How did you get those patterns?[/QUOTE]

Derek the lowest top is done with a chatter tool.  2 immediately above are done with a cheap knurling tool.  All tops are colored with Prizma Colors while on the lathe.  You can get the markers at Hobby Lobby or Double-Ended Chisel Tip Markers by Prismacolor - Cheap Joe's Art Stuff.  I use primarily 3 tools for designs, chatter tool, knurling wheel and large or small Sorby spiral tool.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 22, 2016)

There is no hijacking. This thread is to show and discuss our spectraply projects. I encourage questions and hopefully the OP will see and respond. I too have the knurling tools and some day will also try my hand at those type designs on my tops. It did make me look and try to figure out how he did that using the plywood. Then it hit me. Keep them coming.


----------



## mark james (Jul 22, 2016)

Beautiful tops Terry!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't do pens, but have done a few pepper mills, bottle stoppers and even wine glass stems from Spectraply... Here are a few pieces...


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 22, 2016)

All very very nice Chuck. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jul 23, 2016)

Here are 3 rings I have made. I have 3 more in the works and once they are done they will all get posted on my Etsy site. All have a black dyed pear wood bentwood liner to give them extra strength.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 23, 2016)

Here are several seam rippers I made from some Colorwood!
Two diagonal/ one flat grain.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 23, 2016)

...and a couple of spheres from Colorwood.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 24, 2016)

*From the Spectraply sale*

Here are some from the recent sale. I am too tired and lazy to even focus these shots...they looked focused when I snapped the picture though.

I will finish the orange/ yellow and black tomorrow - that one is for me.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 24, 2016)

I like orange and black. This one is for me. Also used the Chinese laser engraver. CA finish.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Jul 24, 2016)

I like the orange and black also. All of these were dipped in spar urethane.


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 28, 2016)

One of my blind turners and her spectraply pen.


----------



## keithncsu (Jul 30, 2016)

Here is my first attempt at Spectraply from the recent sale box. I absolutely love it. Some minor issues but still learning!!


----------



## eharri446 (Jul 30, 2016)

Here is an Atlas that I made using the Orange and Black that was in one of the two boxes that I ordered.


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 30, 2016)

Here are a couple. Not sure the material is actually spectra ply but I think it is.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 31, 2016)

I got caught up in the Spectraply enthusiasm and turned this little trio:





Happy Sunday to All -Bob


----------



## keithncsu (Aug 6, 2016)

A friend of mine wanted a Castrol themed pen as that was who he is under contract with at his lube shop. Used the satin silver for the "white" in the logo.


----------



## bmac (Aug 7, 2016)

Some recent items I have made using Spectra Ply, nice product.


----------



## keithncsu (Aug 21, 2016)

Here are two recent Spectraply pens. One finished in CA, the other in Pens Plus after figuring out I'm allergic to CA.  Really like how these blanks turn out.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 22, 2016)

Is this the same thing as what used to be called Diamondwood?


----------



## MDWine (Aug 22, 2016)

If what I have seen/heard is right, the two are very similar but not the same.
The manufacturer of Diamondwood (Dyamond?) had a fire at the factory, and shut their doors.  There is some speculation as to whether or not they will ever reopen.

It appears from my brief research that Cousineau has us all by the "shorts", as they seem to be the only supplier, and have fixed the prices no matter who sells it.

We had a demo at our last Capital Area Woodturners meeting, and now I have the hots to get some, but it is a very dear price.

I sure would be interested to hear of any other suppliers!


----------



## keithncsu (Aug 22, 2016)

Also, the Spectraply is only laminated plywood. They have a product called Dymalux that is resin infused. From my basic rookie knowledge it's the closest option to Dyamond. I have a stick of the Dymalux on the way to test it out. I emailed Cousineau and was told the Dymalux requires no finish and polished to a gloss. I'm sure way we of plastx won't hurt.


----------



## AWLogue (Aug 22, 2016)

My three contributions


----------



## SteveAxelrod (Aug 22, 2016)

*Majestic in Spectraply*

Can't help loving how nice Spectraply always turns out with little effort and a bit of CA to finish.


----------



## ADKBUG (Aug 22, 2016)

Love the color combos!


----------



## ADKBUG (Aug 22, 2016)

Love the blue & green combo.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 22, 2016)

Paul in OKC said:


> Is this the same thing as what used to be called Diamondwood?




No Paul Dymonwood was a different product. It was infused with resins that made it possible to just turn and polish. No finish needed. I miss that stuff. Spetraply is just colored infused layers of plywood glued under high pressures. It does need finishing and does chip easily. With sharp tools and sandpaper it can be worked very nicely as has been shown here so far. Some real nice examples. Keep them coming.


----------



## KenV (Aug 22, 2016)

Spectraply and a few others have roots and a large volume of business in the laminated gunstock market.  That market does not want "plywood" which is characterized by alternating the grain direction.  These panels are laid up with the wood grain mostly parallel.  

Laminated veneers is a better descriptor than "plywood" as it provides best strength along the grain


----------



## MTViper (Aug 29, 2016)

Here is my latest Spectraply turning.  These are 9 Patch Magic Pin Bowls.  My wife is a quilter and this is the latest version of the pin bowls she loves.  I took the 1.5" x 1.5" x 2" bottle stopper blanks I got in the box of 42 or so and cut them into 0.5" slices.  Then I took 9 that looked like the colors would blend well and glued them into 9 patch quilt blocks.  If you're married to a quilter, you know what I mean.

When the block dried, I took another piece of solid wood the same size as the quilt block, drilled a 2.125" hole in the side that would glue to the quilt block and glued in a 2" circular magnet like this one:  50mm Round Magnet .  Then I glued on the top.  When everything was dry, I cut off the corners and turned it into a circle between centers.  Then I put it into my cole jaws and turned the bowl portion then cleaned up the bottom and put poly on them.  These were made for a quilt store about 30 miles away.  I expect I'll hear from them again, soon.

Steve


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 29, 2016)

Steve those are real nice. That is good thinking outside the box. I love to see things like this. I am sure you will be making more. What is great is all the color combinations you can make. Thanks for showing.


----------



## MTViper (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks JT.  I forgot to add - these turned out about 4.25" across. The bowl is about 0.25-0.375" deep.  The magnet is supposed to hold 25 lb so holding sewing pins through less than a quarter inch of wood is no problem.  I keep a finishing nail in a bowl by the lathe and when the magnet will hold it, I know it's thin enough to hold the pins.
Steve


----------



## mecompco (Sep 4, 2016)

Finally got around to trying one of my Spectraply blanks. This stuff turns really nicely, I think. Here is a black Comfort in orange and black Spectraply. Finish is three coats of Myland's friction polish over two coats of sanding sealer.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## mjrbuzz (Sep 4, 2016)

this was one of my very first turnings.


----------



## Rounder (Sep 11, 2016)

Here is my pen made from the recent purchase. Many, many, many THANKS to DavidH14 for his help in drilling me a straight hole through this blank. That discussion was here - http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/i-need-straight-hole-142240/.
This is on a SPW Le Roi Elegant V2 from Smitty's Pen Works. The pieces were cut in a plastic hand miter box so be easy on the critique of the segmenting. I know it wasn't the best option but was the option I had. I liked the way it turned out.  
All comments and suggestions appreciated.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 11, 2016)

Randy that did come out very well. I see now the need for trueness when working that blank. You took a simple look and cut and turned it into a complex looking blank and that is not always easy to do. Hats off to you sir. Job well done and thanks for posting it here.


----------



## Rounder (Sep 11, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Randy that did come out very well. I see now the need for trueness when working that blank. You took a simple look and cut and turned it into a complex looking blank and that is not always easy to do. Hats off to you sir. Job well done and thanks for posting it here.



Thank you very much John. It was a challenge but large fun. This is why I love this community so much. People helping people.


----------



## campzeke (Sep 13, 2016)

Not a pen but .... a Seam Ripper inlaid with a couple of strips of maple veneer.
C&C welcome.


----------

